
Show HN: Zeno, cursor binary search with Vim-like bindings - chokboy
https://github.com/kevin-li-195/zeno
======
chokboy
I made this because my crappy little laptop's trackpad is awful to use. Maybe
some other people can make good use of this/can help fix some issues/think
it's interesting?

After finals are over I'll probably fix up some of the minor issues.

